# is this a bed bug



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ohsarita said:


> I found a bug this afternoon in my bathroom coming out of a crack. How can I post the pic I have of it to see if it's a bed bug.


Does it look like this, http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=greentree_ff1&sz=all&va=bedbug

And on how to post a picture
http://www.diychatroom.com/f36/how-upload-photos-short-guide-33279/


----------

